# Super vs Nadir



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bees always go up to any space that seems adequate to them and start building comb down from there. If you add boxes to the top they will go to the top again. If you add them to the bottom they will continue down.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

The issue I found with warre hives was the empty space of new boxes. Some bees swarmed before moving into an empty box. This is where movable comb comes in handy. If you have the ability to put a single comb in the new box they will take to it right away.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

As MB has already posted - it shouldn't make a whole lot of difference - but there are vocal advocates for both methods and who will probably never get to agree. What might help is to put a fully drawn frame or top-bar into the empty box near it's centre to act as a ladder, and thus give the bees a strong hint as to the possibilities available to them.
LJ


----------



## joem789 (Feb 14, 2018)

That's exactly the information I need. And to think. Last year when the bees did not move out of the first box, I did nothing about it. If only I had known, they just might still be around today. It's amazing how just when you think you've learned enough, you haven't learned half of it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes, the ladder helps a lot when doing foundationless as a Warre' usually is.


----------

